# Sports



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

OK I'm a little bored so lets learn a little about everyone here. I know we all love archery, but are there any other sports/activities you participate in?
List them and any acomplishments in them you would like to share with the rest of us!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Personally I'm in Cross Country and Track.
Cross Country- 18:55 for 3.1 miles (5 kilometers) Sophmore
Track- 2:18 800M Freshmen and 5:16 Mile Sophmore
Lets here about you now!!!


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

baseball all my life until this year got cut


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Football, O-line, D-line 
was in wrestling but then there wasnt much time to hunt at all!


----------



## charliethetuna (Mar 31, 2009)

I shoot IDPA and local defensive pistol shoots, and I show livestock. I love basketball, but I'm a white boy and 5'8" lol. I play with a lot of friends atleast twice a week though.


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ive wrestled ever since 4th grade but coming to high school cuts into alot of hunting time and holiday vacations.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Cross Country and track here to
Sophomore 5K 17:16
Sohpmore track 2 mile 11:58


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

I just like archery and bowhunting. For exercise I like to run a few times each week and maybe a hike or two. Shooting pellet guns is fun too, and sometimes I go trap shooting with one of my friends.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Baseball.


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i really like to play hockey, and go fishing as well as hunting and archery. in hockey i've gotten most points, and MVP, but it was in houseleague. haven't won anything fishing, but hopefully in the future.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I play football-outside linebacker-tide end, Then I wrestle for 10 years now, and I do track 4X4=61, 800=2:12, 1600=5:18.


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

hi joshie guess who... ya i play soccer and run hurdles in track.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

-Airsoft, not with Wal Mart guns. High end gear.
-Deep sea fishing

I have my money saved up till I turn 18 to get my first gun too.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Football- Outside linebacker -reciever-tight end

Trap-Skeet-Sporting Clays. My trap team is 10-0. My average is 82 right now. It dropped 5 birds after some poor shooting. I need to get it back up. Shooting is expensive though. I don't know how long I can keep doing it.

Bass Fishing-I love bass fishing and my highschool has a team and sectionals is on the 24th.

Fly fishing owns!! Can't get enough of it!! Trout is my favorite thing to flyfish for.

I really like tennis, basketball, soccer, and baseball too but I decided not to play them year.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Football- Outside linebacker -reciever-tight end
> 
> Trap-Skeet-Sporting Clays. My trap team is 10-0. My average is 82 right now. It dropped 5 birds after some poor shooting. I need to get it back up. Shooting is expensive though. I don't know how long I can keep doing it.
> 
> ...


Your school offers bass fishing and shooting as sports! thats awesome i wish we had that in my school


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Ya its awesome. 

I get to miss a whole da of school to go fising! I have fished all my life and specifally fished for bass since I was about 8. I think our bass team is going to be good.

Shooting is fun too but our principal really doesn't take pride in our sport. He really only care about football and other main sports. People take shooting just as serious as any of those sports.

I really love shooting. My biggest problem in shooting is my mental game. I phsyc myself out and think too much.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Football-OL, DE
Baseball-3B


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Football- Outside linebacker -reciever-tight end
> 
> Trap-Skeet-Sporting Clays. My trap team is 10-0. My average is 82 right now. It dropped 5 birds after some poor shooting. I need to get it back up. Shooting is expensive though. I don't know how long I can keep doing it.
> 
> ...


Your the luckiest kid I have ever met!!!:wink:


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

hunting,fishing,basketball,football


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Football - WR/DB
Baseball - Pitcher/SS
Basketball - Guard
High school life right there haha plus fishing, constantly fishing


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Of couarse I love archery been shooting it for 10 years. I was in NJROTC untill I quit this year. I was on the girls weightlifting team and had a blast!!! It was my 1st year, and I made it all the way to states where i benched 125  and clean and jerked 165. I placed 8th there and won district, 3rd at sub-sectional, and 3rd at sectionals.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

hockey and this year we went undefeated through the regular season and won`er all in the playoffs!:darkbeer:
I also play baseball soccer and golf.


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm 7 years old and this is my first post. Sports I enjoy are

Basketball - 2 leagues a year, point guard

Baseball -traveling team, 8 and under, 2nd base

Kung Fu - blue belt now

Hunting - turkey, deer with my dad and brother

Archery - target

Fishing - catfish, but all kinds


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Archerygurl91 said:


> Of couarse I love archery been shooting it for 10 years. I was in NJROTC untill I quit this year. I was on the girls weightlifting team and had a blast!!! It was my 1st year, and I made it all the way to states where i benched 125  and clean and jerked 165. I placed 8th there and won district, 3rd at sub-sectional, and 3rd at sectionals.


Dang your strong! i don't work out very much but my max bench is 125 and I don't think I could clean that much. Good job!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Football: Offensive Guard, Defensive end, back-up TE

Played baseball for many years but liked to have a life over the summer

Trap team: won state is skeet shooting last year, did alright in trap at state

Wrestled Heavyweight this year, did alright but sprained both ankles so it was very hard to finish out the season


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

swimming- top 3rd fastest in state
water polo- all american goalie 
running- for fun
lifting- to stay good haha
archery- just for fun but shoot tournaments at my house with friends.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I just ran an 11:42 in the two mile yesterday...new personal record


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I just ran a 5:03 mile at an invitational saturday; PR!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

hey congrats on the PR...


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

You too!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

College baseball here!!! Pitcher and Shortstop...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

MOHALucan said:


> College baseball here!!! Pitcher and Shortstop...


who do you play for?


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Central Christian College of Kansas....just a small NAIA, MCAC, NCCAA college...nothing big....lol


----------



## 5-Yard Pin (Apr 15, 2009)

5-Yard Pin said:


> I'm 7 years old and this is my first post. Sports I enjoy are
> 
> Basketball - 2 leagues a year, point guard
> 
> ...


my baseball team is the orange crush


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

hunting anything that has a season with bow or gun
fishing for anything that bites pond creek lakes where ever i go
i sometimes run for a little bit of fun
shoot skeet for fun
i wish my school had fishing or trap shootin the closest we have is the little mathews genius bows that we can shoot for like 2 weeks out of the year in gym


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ran a new PR on friday in Fairmon MN with a 11:31 2 mile and I am hoping to do better tomorrow in Luverne...wish me luck.


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

I play football and baseball...as a sophmore and junior so far, i have made the first team all-state Defensive End..in baseball, as a sophmore i hit 12 homeruns and batted .766, and so far this year as a junior i am batting .816 with 10 homeruns and still have 6 games left...our football team made it to the AA state championship but lost..that game i had 26 tackles and 4 sacks, blind sided the quarterback, made him fumble and i picked it up and ran it in for a 65 yard touchdown...i finished the season with 188 tackles and 24 sacks..7 interceptions and 11 fumble recoveries...i hope to do even better this year..goodluck to all you guys and congratulations on your accomplishments, keep working hard!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

I call :bs: :lie: trust me he's one of my best friends hahahah nice story though


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont even know you ross archery...where are you from? and he said to share your accomplishments so i did, but you can belive what you want dumbass


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PA Buck Slayer said:


> i dont even know you ross archery...where are you from? and he said to share your accomplishments so i did, but you can belive what you want dumbass


Jordan....im sitting right freaking behind you hahaha economics sucks, matava doesnt even teach we just sit here on AT for 85 mintues


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

archery, SPTs , freestyle kayaking, flyfishing


----------



## mustangarcher (Feb 3, 2009)

wrestling since i was in third... won 9 state titles... got 2nd in nationals..
football.. RB< OLB<MLB
baseball,, Pitcher, catcher, ss, 2nd


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

i played baseball for ten years and finally gave it up this year for archery


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Football- O line, D line, and kicker
Basketball- Center
Golf
Tennis
Fishing
Weightlifting- Bench 215 Dead Lift 465


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I do track sometimes, last time I did was in 5th grade and I was up against two different schools that had two runners each on each different race. I had to run all of the races. I got 3rd place on the 1600 meter dash and on the 800 meter dash. I got 1st place on the 100 and 200 meter dash and got 4th on the 400 meter dash since it was immediately after lunch. that's the only sports I have ever done other than fishing, hunting, and archery. every now and again I will make model rockets and launch them.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anything hunting, fishing(especially tube fishing), club/ high school soccer, and golf. Here lately I've done a lot of frisbee golfing. It's really fun once you get the hang of throwing the discs correctly. It's cool watching a disc being driven 150+ yards and landing right next to the pin. You all should try it out. Best of all, it's cheap.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

My high school career ended this yr. gettin looked at by a few colleges for Baseball so hopefully i can sign with one of them for next yr. But i also played football in high school. 

Baseball CF/P 
Football CB/WR
Weightl lifting Bench 300 Deadlift right around 400 straight bar over 500 hex bar Squat over 500 not for sure how far too scared to try seen too many bad movies on ppl doin alot of weight squating


----------

